# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Και η δικιά μου αυγοτροφή.

## jenia21

Επειδη καποιες φορες ειχα προβλημα με την αποδοχη της αυγοτροφης που χορηγουσα στα πουλια μου (κεικ) εφτιαξα μια συνταγη με μιξεις τροφων,Την χορηγω περιπου ενα μηνα με παρα πολυ καλη αποδοχη και θα ηθελα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας.Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιω ειναι τα εξης.Κεικ τριμενο 8 κουταλιες της σουπας που εχω σε μεριδες στην καταψυξη.



20 ml κους κους σε 20 ml νερου που εχω λιωσει γυρη



Βρασμενη κινοα



Μια κουταλια του γλυκου γλυκανισο,1,5 κουταλιες μπισκοτο τυπου πτι μπερ,1,5 κουταλιες ανθος ορυζης.



Ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου,μιγμα βοτανων.



Το μιγμα ετοιμο (οχι το κεικ) μαζι με προσθηκη ενος αυγου



Εδω εχω προσθεσει κινοα κους κους και μιγμα λαχανικων



Μια κουταλια περιλα και μια chia



Ανακατεμα και ετοιμο.

----------

